# Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen



## andreas999 (27. Mai 2017)

Hi

 ich habe vor kurzem das Karpfenfischen angefangen jetzt bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe zum Thema Karpfenschnur.
 Ich fische ausschließlich bei uns am Altrhein und habe gedacht ich hätte mir eine gute Karpfenschnur gekauft.
 Es handelt sich um die Pelzer Carp Line XT, 1200m, 0,35 darkgreen, aber ich hatte die Tage eine Nacht wo ich insgesamt 6 Bisse hatte und dabei 4 Fische durch Schnurbruch verloren habe, und das nicht weil die Schnur irgendwo hängengeblieben ist oder wo gerieben hat.
 Die Fische hatte ich im Freiwasser und mitten im Drill ist die Schnur geknallt. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auch ein wenig dagegenhalten muss da ich sehr viele Hindernisse habe. Ich habe schon sehr viele Fische gedrillt und habe auch sehr viel Erfahrung damit aber sowas ist mir noch nicht Passiert.
 Laut Hersteller soll sie Schnur 12 kg Tragkraft haben was auf keinen fall sein kann und ich habe jetzt komplett das Vertrauen zu dieser Schnur verloren.
 Ich suche jetzt eine gute Monoschnur wo man auch mal richtig drauf halten kann und die was taugt.
 Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig Helfen und bedanke mich jetzt schon mal bei euch.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## ein Angler (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hi namensfetter
 Korda Touchdown schau Dir mal die an richtige Stärke musst Du nat. mit dem was Du entgegensetzt auch wählen.
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## wobbler68 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hallo

Hast du mal die Schnur getestet(Wassereimer an knoten und dann Wasser auffüllen)?
Oder ist ein Ring von deiner Rute etwas beschädigt?
Oder etwas an der Rolle verursacht die Beschädigungen an der Schnur?

Ich benutze auf fast allen meinen Angeln mono Schur,auch zum Blinkern und zum ansitzen auf Hecht und Aal(Weser die besteht nur aus Kopfgroßen Steinen|gr).
Da habe ich gute erfahrungen mit der Carbotex gemacht.
https://www.angel-domaene.de/carbotex-sensitive-goldbraun-500m-0-355mm--2128.html
https://www.angel-domaene.de/carbotex-das-original-transparent-500m-0-30mm--2118.html

Ist recht abriebfest,lässt sich sehr gut werfen und die Dehnung hält sich in grenzen (kein Gummiband).Die angegebenen Tragkraft werte habe ich noch nie überprüft,aber mit 0,30 habe ich noch jeden Wackerstein im Wasser umdrehen können.:q


----------



## andreas999 (27. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hi
Getestet hab ich die Schnur an einem Gewicht noch nicht aber ich behaupte meine Erfahrung und wie ich gesehen habe wie schnell die Schnur geknallt ist im Drill stimmt was mit der schnur nicht. Die Schnur habe ich auf 2 Karpfenruten und Rolle und Ruten sind in ordnung.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hi. Evtl. ist die Schnur schon alt. Man weiß ja nicht, wie und wie lange die schon beim Fachhändler rumlag.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*



> Ich suche jetzt eine gute Monoschnur wo man auch mal richtig drauf halten kann und die was taugt.



Stroft ABR - die ist extra für Wüstzwecke (abriebs-)optimiert. Kostet, aber hält. 

Ich verwende die 0,40er schon sehr lange zum Großköfi-Grund-Deadbaiten auf Hecht, hat noch nie Probleme gemacht.

Ist jedoch recht steif - darum vor dem Aufspulen kräftig wässern und dann noch ein paar Tage auf der Spule ruhen lassen.

Dann macht die keine Probleme.


----------



## Hecht32 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hallo, ich nehm seit Jahren die Gerlipower vom Gerlinger. Noch nie Probleme gehabt obwohl meine Ruten ständig im Jetbag liegen, bei Hitze und Kälte, egal. Preis Leistung ist auch unschlagbar..


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Mit der Broxxline hast du keine Probleme.
https://www.ebay.de/p/?iid=230879734105&chn=ps


Ich vermute mal, das deine Schnur nicht in der Mitte gerissen ist, sondern am Knoten. Ein Knoten muss sauber genotet werden und vor allem getestet.

Ich denke nicht das du mit deiner Rute 50% der Zugkraft gezogen hast. Folglich Knoten oder Schnur defekt. 4 mal???


----------



## andreas999 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Erst mal danke für die Tipps.
 Da ich sehr viel Wallerfischen gehe achte ich sehr viel gerade auf Material und Knoten.
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*



andreas999 schrieb:


> Hi
> Die Fische hatte ich im Freiwasser und mitten im Drill ist die Schnur geknallt. Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auch ein wenig dagegenhalten muss da ich sehr viele Hindernisse habe.



|kopfkrat
Was denn nu? Im Freiwasser gedrillt oder voll dagegen gehalten weil Hindernisse?
Bremse zu stark zu?

Ne 35er knallt dir so schnell kein Karpfen in Freiwasser durch, 
von daher gehe ich eher von Überbelastung in welcher Form auch immer aus.
Dazu gehört aber schon bissl was, zieh mit ner 35er (Pelzer Camouline)bei Hängern in der Elbe dicke Aalhaken krum, ohne das die reist.


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Da du so viel Erfahrung hast, solltest du wissen, das die 12kg nie stimmen.
Wenn du 6 Kg Tragkraft hast, schaffst du diese auch nicht über die Rute zu ziehen. Folglich mein Hinweis.
Es bleibt DANN nur ein defekt der Schnur übrig.
Du hast jetzt genug Empfehlungen bekommen.


----------



## Waller Michel (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hallo, die Angelkameraden haben hier schon sehr viel gute Tips gegeben, ich vermute auch das die Schnur vielleicht über den Zenit ist und somit brüchig geworden ist?  Ne 0.35 im Freiwasser hält normal schon bisschen was aus . Das die Bremse so schlecht eingestellt war das du damit eine 0.35er zerlegst glaube ich auch nicht. Was hattest du denn für ein Vorfach drauf da das ja wenn überhaupt die Sollbruchstelle sein sollte? 
Ich persönlich habe da 2 Favoriten für das Karpfenangeln , einmal von Gamakatsu die Super G- Line in 0.35 und daraus binde ich dann auch in der 0.30 Version das Vorfach...die Schnur ist sehr UV beständig und kann was ab ...also sie hält auch ein paar Jahre wenn Sie auch nicht die billigste ist. 
Und als zweite Empfehlung hätte ich noch von DAM die Tectan ...die ist leicht grünlich auch noch recht UV beständig und hat mich auch noch niemals im Stich gelassen. 

LG Michael


----------



## ein Angler (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hi Leute
 Das mit den Tipps verstehe ich ja schon gar nicht alte Schnur Brüchig Knotenfestigkeit.
 Er schreibt das es keine alte Mono ist und 4x gerissen da wäre ich auch nach Hause gefahren, wenn dem so währe. Es gibt nur die 1 Möglichkeit Du angelst über Kanten und weißt es nicht sprich auch Stellen die Deine Mono durchschneiden. Schau Dir mal deine Mono genau an ob sie vielleicht Abrieb aufzeigt Beschädigungen halt eben nicht mehr glatt ist. Schalte mal 20m 1,2mm Mono vor  und sehe dir dann nach dem nächsten Drill alles genau an.
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Vanner (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Das mit den Tipps verstehe ich ja schon gar nicht alte Schnur Brüchig Knotenfestigkeit.
> Er schreibt das es keine alte Mono ist und 4x gerissen da wäre ich auch nach Hause gefahren, wenn dem so währe.  Gruß Andreas



Es kann trotzdem alte Mono sein, auch wenn sie erst gekauft wurde. Wer weiß wie lange die vorher beim Händler rum gelegen hat und wie sie dort gelagert wurde.


----------



## andreas999 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Nochmal danke an alle.
 Morgen werde ich die Schnur mit einem Gewicht testen dann  sehe ich wo sie als erstes nachgibt.
 Ich vermute das die Schnur ein Produktion Fehler hat oder schon älter ist.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## dawurzelsepp (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Ich fische zwar nicht die Pelzer Carp Line XT sondern die Pelzer Executive Carp Line. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keine Probleme mit der Schnur. Etwas schwierig wird nur einen Hänger abzureißen bei der 20fachen Dehnung.

Wenn du also weichere Schnüre lieber fischt wäre der Wechsel zur Executiv auch eine Option.


----------



## andreas999 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Hi

ich habe jetzt mal getestet.
Ich habe ein Eimer mit Wasser genommen und hab ab 2 kg gestartet.
Und siehe da ab 3,5 kg ist jedes Mal die Hauptschnur ca. 10-20 vor dem Wirbel gerissen. Ich habe verschiedene Knoten verwendet und hatte eine Geflochtene als Vorfach verbunden mit dem Wirbel, den ich beim Karpfenfischen verwende.
Werde mir auf jeden Fall jetzt andere besorgen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Chris1711 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Moin,

Ich Fische im Fluss und da kommt es auch auf abriebfestigkeit an. Benutze Daiwa IF Floorit in 0,39 Stärke. Die Dehnung hält sich in Grenzen und Abriebfest ist sie auch. Große Rollen sind natürlich besser für die steife Schnur.

Negativ ist der Preis da bekommt man natürlich auch günstigere Schnüre.


----------



## andreas999 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Ich habe mir jetzt die Fox exocet in 0,40er Stärke auf die Rollen machen lassen.
 Die Schnur macht ein super Eindruck und ich hoffe das Problem ist jetzt behoben.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## punkarpfen (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Das hat zwar wenig mit der Tragkraft zu tun, aber ich würde die Schnur lieber selbst aufspulen. Dadurch hast du das Wickelbild der Rolle und weniger Drall. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

toll wie Schnur gekauft wird ,womöglich noch im Net weil´s günstig ist 
 im Laden testen da fühlt man schon was , ich will niemand schlecht machen aber wer große Mengen Schnur kauft um sie unter seinem 
 Label weiter zu verkaufen ist auch nur auf maximalen Gewinn aus und so kommen dann eben die unterschiedlichen Bewertungen zu Stande denn 
 die Hersteller bleiben ja in dem Fall anonym und sind von mal zu mal nicht unbedingt identisch .Nun möchte ich aber auch keine Schleichwerbung machen - ich kaufe mein Schnur von einem deutschen Hersteller -etwas teuer aber eben top zuverlässig .


----------



## Marke13024 (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Gute Monoschnur zum Karpfenfischen*

Ich habe die 40er Mono von Balzer und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hatte keine Probleme damit. Tragkraft bis zu 13 kg http://www.angler-markt.de/balzer-speciline-karpfen-angelschnur-400m-0-40mm.htm


----------

